# Ryobi table saw Bts12s



## Patc (May 9, 2010)

I just purchased this saw & after assembling & reading the manual came across an instruction not to install a dado blade on this machine

Does anyone. Have any experience with this . Or in fact has installed dado blades ?
I am planning to build a pergola & need to make a number of non through cuts in 2x6"


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I do not have experience with that exact saw.

However, as dado requires substantially more horse power to hog out a cut. If the manufacturer says don't, there is good reason. Besides the horse power issue, the trunnions may not be strong enough to handle the stress placed upon them by a dado set.

BTW - More than likely, the arbor is not long enough to install a dado set. Wobbler or stacked require 3/4" of arbor space plus room for the washer and nut.

There may be clearance issues also.

Please be safe...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Saw price around $130.00?*



Patc said:


> I just purchased this saw & after assembling & reading the manual came across an instruction not to install a dado blade on this machine, Does anyone. Have any experience with this . Or in fact has installed dado blades ?
> I am planning to build a pergola & need to make a number of non through cuts in 2x6"


 My advice to you having owned an older 10" Craftsman table saw, cast iron table and 1 Hp + motor is to return the saw you have, and get a saw as mentioned above "used" from Craigs list. Mine gave me 50+ years of service and was only retird because I acquired other better, newer saws. It will accept the full width dado set and for around the same money you will be much more satisfied. JMO. bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Bill nothing personal but how many table saws do you have? You have the twin Craftsman and a PM66 and a little Ryobi like in the lawsuit if I remember correctly, any others?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Pat - Regardless of the brand and model #, you bought a style of saw that many of us bought as a first saw. It'll cut wood, but far too soon most of us discover that the saw is too light, too small, too loud, too sloppy, too unreliable, and has too little resale value on the used market. It's probably not what you were wanting to hear, but I'd take the advice to return the saw while you still can. 

A decent full size saw with a belt drive induction motor is a better choice if there's any way that you can accommodate the larger size. There are usually several suitable examples of used contractor saws in my area on any given day in the $100-$300 range. 

If you can up the budget a little, the Ridgid R4511 at Home Depot currently sells at a bargain buster price of $400 new, with lifetime service agreement. It's not usually hard to come up with a 10% coupon...$360. 

Better to move from:









To something like:








or








or 









You might even find a used Ryobi Bt3000 or Bt3100, which puts you into a more suitable saw also.

Good luck


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Easy answer Richard is 5*



rrbrown said:


> Hey Bill nothing personal but how many table saws do you have? You have the twin Craftsman and a PM66 and a little Ryobi like in the lawsuit if I remember correctly, any others?


The 2 - 12" Craftsman saws bolted together,
A Bosch 10 model 4000 job site saw
A 10" Craftsman 22214, listed $1200.00 on sale for $489
A 12" model 68 Powermatic 5hp, paid $3600.00 15 years ago

That pretty much covers it and why I'm not gonna buy another new saw.....Saw Stop :laughing:

Let's not talk about planers, jointers or RAS's either.  bill


----------



## Patc (May 9, 2010)

*ryobi dado question*

thanks for the several replies

this little saw is going back


----------

